# Best General Finishes spray finish for kitchen cabinets



## SRWoodworker (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi all,
I am building my own kitchen cabinets and plan to spray my own water based finish using an Earlex 5500. I want to use General Finishes as I have been pleased with their other products. Any recommendations on the best finish. I plan on satin sheen. This will be on top of Cherry that has an oil based gel stain applied (GF). Looking for durability as well as ease of application. Can't use solvent based finishes.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Oops, double post!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I love their Enduro-Var water-borne finish. It's super nice, fast drying, non-discoloring, and tough. I am using semi-gloss on my own oak cabinets. Mine are finished in this order…

1. Thinned Shellac seal coat (Zinnser seal coat)
2. Rubbed on Minwax water-borne walnut stain (this stuff is crap…but the color is right and it works well over the sealer…and it's cheap)
3. Thinned Shellac seal coat (Zinnser) with TransTint Mission brown as toner to even out base color
4. GF Pitch Black water glaze
5. Final coats of above toner mixture to darken certain areas of emphasis
6. GF Enduro-Var semi-gloss (4 or 5 thin coats)

Steps 3, 5, & 6 are sprayed on.

I love the look of the semi-gloss which is surprisingly satin to my eyes…the wood seems to really retain its texture and it's so workable. I feel I can spray it with the cabinets in place without any safety concerns.

I highly recommend this finish. It's about $70 per gallon, so it isn't cheap, but it's so worth it, IMHO.


----------

